# Best drugstore foundation?



## livlegacy629 (Feb 6, 2006)

I am looking for a good drugstore foundation. Right now im using instant age rewind from maybelline new york and im almost out. Its ok, but i want to see if there are any better ones out there. Any suggestions?

I have very sensitive skin, and my derm told me not to get anything with any type of oil in it or i will brake out.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 6, 2006)

Good post.

I'm wondering too!

I have a MK foundation but I wanted to know of there was something from my local walmart, target or drugstore that's good.

I do have to admit.. I LOVE loreal's products so I would try them!


----------



## anne7 (Feb 6, 2006)

I love Almay Kinetin Skin-Smoothing, but its in the process of being discontinued.:icon_twis I like Revlon ColorStay Natural too, but that is discontinued as well. So I want to see some replies here too!

livlegacy - How is the Age Rewind? Is it luminous and how are the shades/coverage? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 6, 2006)

I wouldnt really say its luminous. I like mixing my shimmering bronzer to it to make it a little darker (its a bit to light for me) and it gives me a pretty nice glow. as for the coverage, its medium. It will cover any light redness (i have some around my nose) but doesnt cover acne very well. The shades are pretty spaced out (as i remember) i have light 1 and light 5 and there is a HUGE difference. 1 one is pretty pale 5 is for very tanned skin.

Hope this helped :icon_smil


----------



## anne7 (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep, it did! I think I want to try it now. The lightest shade looks like it would match me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh good! If you get it let me know how you like it! :icon_wink


----------



## anne7 (Feb 6, 2006)

Definitely! I will have to wait until March though, since I am on a no-buy. One more question, what would you say is the undertones of the light 1 shade? neutral, pink, or yellow?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping for neutral  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 6, 2006)

me too! I hope i dont run out of foundation before then :icon_eek:

to be honest i am HORRABLE with telling the undertones. If I had to guess I think i would say pink? would you be able to tell by a swatch?


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 6, 2006)

Have you tried the Revlon with SoftFlex? I started using it when they discontinued my HG foundation, Revlon ColorStay Stay Natural. I really like it, probably moreso than the ColorStay. HTH!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello-

I use L'Oreal True Match makeup when I am out of my prescriptives...It covers pretty well and they have a lot of shades...Not sure if it is oil free, but I have terrible acne and it doesn't break me out...HTH


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 6, 2006)

oh thanks girls! i have not tried Revlon with SoftFlex, i will have to check it out! and i have actually tried true match concealer and i didnt really like it much :icon_conf so im not sure i would like the foundation! Even so i will def check it out


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 6, 2006)

The drugstore foundations that I have tried and liked is Revlon.


----------



## chipzahoy (Feb 6, 2006)

I like Softflex too.. I bought both Colorstay Softflex for Oily/Combo and Colorstay Natural on sale. I like the Softflex better than the Natural because it has better coverage and oil control (I've had some acne flare up this week, not sure if it's due to the new foundations or not.. will have to wait a few weeks to find out because foundations do not usually break me out)


----------



## Satin (Feb 6, 2006)

l'oreal true match foundation is good...


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 6, 2006)

I agree that Loreal True Match Foundation is quite good


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Feb 6, 2006)

out of revlon and loreal true match i would go with revlon. i found true match crap! it made me oily, broke me out really bad, has crap coverage and stayin power and made me look kinda orange! :icon_eek:


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 6, 2006)

I use Loreal True Match also, I got it b/c they had so many shades. I like it but am always looking for a better foundation, a couple days ago I got the Revlon softflex, I was debating on it for weeks thinking it wouldnt match my pale skin, but it does. And it gives more coverage than True Match, although I am going to finish the Loreal while it is still cold, the Revlon is more drying and long lasting so it will be good when it gets warmer. I dont know if either cause breakouts, b/c I never break out (dont hate me, I went through plenty of it during puberty, lol)


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 6, 2006)

I never had that problem with it. Maybe b/c my skin is on the dry side? When it was oily in high school all makeup turned orange on me and broke me out.


----------



## Shera (Feb 6, 2006)

Iâ€™ve tried and like Maybellineâ€™s â€œWonder Finishâ€ liquid to powder foundation. It goes on well and looks good all day. Oil of Olay used to make a tinted moisturizer that was pretty nice too, but I donâ€™t know if they make it anymore. I also really like Sally Hansenâ€™s â€œAnti-Aging Skin Brightener (with Retinol)â€ in color Buff. It has a nice fresh look to it. However, right now Iâ€™m using the Instant Age-Rewind foundation too and think thatâ€™s good for the winter, wind, and all that!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Feb 6, 2006)

Another vote for Revlon Colorstay with Softflex!


----------



## powderpuff444 (Feb 6, 2006)

try almay's foundations. they work great on my oily skin.


----------



## CamaroChick (Feb 9, 2006)

I would veto L'Oreal True Match, because it broke my face out horribly after a week or two. Sorry, I don't have any recs, though. I'm still looking myself....


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 9, 2006)

Age rewind is not too bad-a little light for me. I like Revlon Colorstay reg but would like to try the Soft flex. Almay is not a bad choice either..I use the skin stays clear but I hate the menthol in it.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 9, 2006)

I use Almay Clear Complexion Blemish Healing foundation. I have combo skin. It is oil free. Check out my review. It's my HG drugstore foundation out of all the ones I've tried, including Revlon, Cover Girl, Maybelline, MaxFactor and L'Oreal. I found it months ago and I've been searching for the perfect foundation since I started wearing makeup. This is definitely it for me.


----------



## Nessicle (Feb 9, 2006)

What does everyone think of the new Softflex in the Colourstay foundations? We haven't got it yet in the UK but I use the Revlon Colourstay and lately I'm finding it really hard to blend in to my skin, the colour match is perfect so I don't really want to change brands but I wondered how the new Softflex was for blending? ?


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 9, 2006)

At the moment, I'm using L'oreal Infallible and L'oreal Cashmere Liquid to Powder. Theyre both gorgeous. Been meaning to try True Match. But I only use the True Match powder. I'm a fan of foundation and having a flawless complexion, so I love foundation shopping and trying out new stuff. :icon_chee


----------



## sherice (Feb 10, 2006)

The revlon colorstay is great but very thick! Mask like. All time favorite is Max factor lasting performance in true beige. Looks sooo natural and stays on without the cakey feeling. Love it! CameroChick it did the same to me! I still have a full bottle in the makeup drawer. Wont ever buy truematch foundation again!


----------



## CamaroChick (Feb 10, 2006)

It's such a shame, too, because I so _wanted_ to love it. And I did love it -- until....


----------

